# Some pics of my past & present tanks



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

> Haha, hey Charlie! Though you've been around for some time now, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Glad to have you "officially part of the forum."
> 
> Do you have photos of your current or past tanks? I'd love to see them


This is my current 25 Gln Strafire tank.

















Regards


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

This is my current 15 Gln CAD lights starfire tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice iwagumis there Charlie.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

This a *past* 59 Gln Hagen Euro tank.














More tanks later


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

A oldie, one of my first attempts at scaping, this was the beginning transition of wanting to grow everything , 75 gln Oceanic









My current 15 gln. shrimp tank, no ferts or co2










My current 79 Gallon Starfire tank, this scape has changed since this picture








79 Gln reworked this how it looks now


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

I envy everyone that can run so many tanks. I can only run a max of two


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You have some really nice layouts, and man oh man, some great photography skills! Just look at how well the tank is lit! Any tips on your lighting system when you do photographs?


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys.
@ bbjai - I only run 4 planted tanks 1 of the 4 ( 15 gln shrimp) requires very little maintenance.
@ Zapins - no special lighting, only light source are the aquarium lights, room in total darkness, I don`t do a lot of post processing( no patience ) just some exposure comp. & slight sharpening .
Regards


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I often find that when taking photos of the tank it seems like there is not enough light in the tank from the hood to properly light the tank. Sure I can turn down the F stop and the shutter speed, increase the ISO / exposure but that doesn't seem to take the place of a strobe for me. Perhaps I just need a different lens. What mm lens do you use? 

I've seen some good results from a 50 mm macro lens in other people's threads.


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

I`m using the canon 17-55 IS 2.8, ISO I think was 640, Aperture 5 , shutter 40, focal length 17 mm, this was for the last picture of the 79 gallon, bumped the exposure up by 2 in post processing.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Stunning! What lighting system are you running on your 79?


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Jessie said:


> Stunning! What lighting system are you running on your 79?


So Sorry, I totally missed this question, but as the saying goes better late than never
It is a Tek light elite 4X54 watt with 2 X Zoo Med Ocean Sun 10,000 K & 2 X Giesemann Aquaflora
Regards


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Seriously! How can you manage the plants to grow in place and not running over? You got the eyes of a scaper . Wonder if you particapated in any aquascaping contest or you will


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow really nice planted tanks charlie 1. Are you a pro in plants? how long did that take to grow? Amazing tank. I might need to pick your brains for plant info because you got it nailed down to a tea. well done. I'm new to the planted tank world but i must say when the plants respond and grow well it is rewarding for all the hard work. And it sure as hell beats the plastic plants that i had for years. I kind of have a double challenge going on first one how to grow plants and the second one is to keep them alive with african cichlids lol lol .


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow ! you guys are pro's at this plant stuff really beautiful tank's Charlie 1 a real piece of nature.
Well i know now that i'm at the right place to learn between you and zapins i can achieve a piece of nature like you guys got going. Truly amazing tanks.


----------

